# Getting an extra Dtivo from a friend, does it have to be subscribed to use the Tivo?



## yazyazoo (Jan 9, 2006)

My friend doesn't use his Dtivo since he upgraded and is willing to give me his old Dtivo. I was wondering if I upgraded it to a Zipper Dtivo, will I be able to use the Tivo ablilites such as wathching another show from my real subscribed Tivo. I would like to put this in my bedroom so I could watch some shows I recorded on my originial Dtivo. I know I won't be able to record because I don't have it connected to Directv.

Mainly I want to know if I will be able to transfer shows between the tivo's.


----------



## Vito the TiVo (Oct 27, 2003)

yazyazoo said:


> My friend doesn't use his Dtivo since he upgraded and is willing to give me his old Dtivo. I was wondering if I upgraded it to a Zipper Dtivo, will I be able to use the Tivo ablilites such as wathching another show from my real subscribed Tivo. I would like to put this in my bedroom so I could watch some shows I recorded on my originial Dtivo. I know I won't be able to record because I don't have it connected to Directv.
> 
> Mainly I want to know if I will be able to transfer shows between the tivo's.


Quick answer, yes. I have an unsubbed directivo in the office... both that and the one in the living room are zippered and patched, and I can use MRV between them... but only the one in the living room in subbed with wiring to the dish...


----------



## Tracy RainH2o (Nov 18, 2005)

You can if it is not on the Tivos that can not be Zippered list. The list is on this forum.

In addition to Zippering you will need to also run the Enhancements Script, also mentioned on the Zipper guide, and have a wired or wireless connection between them.


----------



## yazyazoo (Jan 9, 2006)

Great!!! Thanks for the quick replies! Can't wait to get it!


----------



## yazyazoo (Jan 9, 2006)

Finally got to try it a year later. How do you get past the phone test on the setup of the Tivo.


----------

